# CM7.2 Release Client 1



## elicik

I just noticed that the first Release Client of CM7.2 is now available on http://get.cm/?device=vivow. I have not tested yet. Maybe this was a slip or something, but still, awesomeness. Feel free to remove or lock this thread if you think it is unnecessary. I created this thread to have bug reports. Flash at your own risk (but not as much risk as before )

Update 1:
Blog post up!
Update 2:
Tested. Its pretty epic. When I use CM9, I miss that battery life. Although I can actually get through the settings in CM9... Anyways, I see no bugs. If I didn't have all my data on ICS, I would switch back


----------



## ph1nn

Yes! and it looks like the changelog is running again too: http://cm-7-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=vivow


----------



## Groupers

It's release _candidate_.


----------



## Zombie

Careless about 7.x now.
I demand ICS/Kernel sources


----------



## jellybellys

Zombie said:


> Careless about 7.x now.
> I demand ICS/Kernel sources


As for all of us. Don't say that though or you will get Groupers angry...


----------



## jbarcus81

I would love to try it out.. while nitsuj get's his rom cooking and others for ICS I would love to get back on CM7 ... But I can't get the download to even start... mirror issue or just a ton of downloads?


----------



## JAS_21

jbarcus81 said:


> I would love to try it out.. while nitsuj get's his rom cooking and others for ICS I would love to get back on CM7 ... But I can't get the download to even start... mirror issue or just a ton of downloads?


The site is probably flooded with people downloading. They released 7.2RC1 for 69 devices.


----------



## mix3d

I'm running it now, it seems rather ... dated, now that I've been on ICS for the past week or so, but the occasional instability led me to try something new.
It could be because of the increased time on "Draw Something", but I saw significantly decreased battery while using ICS.


----------



## elicik

mix3d said:


> I'm running it now, it seems rather ... dated, now that I've been on ICS for the past week or so, but the occasional instability led me to try something new.
> It could be because of the increased time on "Draw Something", but I saw significantly decreased battery while using ICS.


 yea, the main reason I wanted to try it is because the battery life is better on it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ma70

Dated compared to ICS, maybe...but to the people on CM7, it may be just what we needed. The vanilla kang in the other forum just re-syncs the source fixes, but I hear that this release did other fixes as well, such as the softkey rotation.


----------



## elicik

ma70 said:


> Dated compared to ICS, maybe...but to the people on CM7, it may be just what we needed. The vanilla kang in the other forum just re-syncs the source fixes, but I hear that this release did other fixes as well, such as the softkey rotation.


No soft key rotation, im on it right now

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ma70

Ohh man, so this is basically just a re-sync of source?


----------



## superstargoddess

Zombie said:


> Careless about 7.x now.
> I demand ICS/Kernel sources


Exactly, not sure why they are working on old stuff anymore.


----------



## joshlane4

ma70 said:


> Exactly, not sure why they are working on old stuff anymore.


they have been constantly updating changes to each of the phones...when our nightly "changelog" went offline there were over a hundred changes that hadn't been officially "built" by the CM crew. These changes have been built into the various kangs put out by Aeorovan, Condemned Soul, burtncookie and others since the last nightly was released by CM.

This release candidate represents the next official release by the CM team. Think of it as a the most up-to-date kang, incorporating all of the changes.

The reason they keep working on "old stuff" is CM7 is a rock solid stable release, CM9 (ICS) is not. There are many phones that will never get a CM9 port. There will continue to be some work on this version in the background, while many of the devs are focused CM9 refinement.


----------



## n2imagination

do you still need to flash gapps with cm's stuff or is it in already now? Been a long time since Ive been on cm.


----------



## Devator22

n2imagination said:


> do you still need to flash gapps with cm's stuff or is it in already now? Been a long time since Ive been on cm.


Yea, they can't include gapps for legal reasons.

Sent from my mobile typewriter with tapatalk


----------



## tattedupboy

Pretty good, except I was unable to use ROM Toolbox to change the system font (not a dealbreaker, but still, an option I'd like to have) and it seemed kinda slow. Where can I grab the Aerovan kernel zip file?


----------



## jellybellys

tattedupboy said:


> Pretty good, except I was unable to use ROM Toolbox to change the system font (not a dealbreaker, but still, an option I'd like to have) and it seemed kinda slow. Where can I grab the Aerovan kernel zip file?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7717-kernel-aeroevan-vivow-kernels-for-aosp/


----------



## tattedupboy

I actually tried those links, but none of them worked. I found them somewhere else, so I'm fine now. Is there a way I can get video chat working on Google Talk? What about changing the system font?


----------



## jellybellys

tattedupboy said:


> I actually tried those links, but none of them worked. I found them somewhere else, so I'm fine now. Is there a way I can get video chat working on Google Talk? What about changing the system font?


To change the font, find an app called font changer from the market or change them yourself... they're located at /system/fonts


----------



## Liarsenic

I used font installer from the market without any issues on the rc1.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tattedupboy

Ok, so now I'm running Aerovan's kernel and I have a font I like; that's 2 out of my 3 issues now resolved. Now all I need is to get video chat working on Google Talk. Anyone?


----------



## jellybellys

tattedupboy said:


> Ok, so now I'm running Aerovan's kernel and I have a font I like; that's 2 out of my 3 issues now resolved. Now all I need is to get video chat working on Google Talk. Anyone?


Go to cm9? That's my solution.


----------



## tattedupboy

jellybellys said:


> Go to cm9? That's my solution.


Not until it's stable. And plus I've been on other CM7.2 builds for which video chat on Google Talk worked. Why doesn't it work with this one?


----------



## HogFan77

Anyone else have problems flashing the gapps with new talk? I tried 4 or 5 times without success, had to flash the other 2011828 gapps.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## tattedupboy

HogFan77 said:


> Anyone else have problems flashing the gapps with new talk? I tried 4 or 5 times without success, had to flash the other 2011828 gapps.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


I found that flashing the other gapps, and then the new talk one while still in recovery, is what did the trick. I have video chat up and running now.


----------



## tylerlawhon

tattedupboy said:


> I found that flashing the other gapps, and then the new talk one while still in recovery, is what did the trick. I have video chat up and running now.


Well, considering the newtalk one is literally just the newer gtalk app, I'd say it'd be a good idea to flash both.

Sent From My Mikrunny'd Superphone Using Magic (TapaTalk 2 Beta 2)


----------



## elicik

tattedupboy said:


> I found that flashing the other gapps, and then the new talk one while still in recovery, is what did the trick. I have video chat up and running now.


that's what you are supposed to do... The gtalk one is JUST the talk app...


----------



## HogFan77

I know battery life is like gas mileage "results may vary", but is anyone else getting ridiculous battery life with 7.2 rc1? I haven't used my phone much since flashing, and set up, but this is friggin' awesome battery life so far!!!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## elicik

HogFan77 said:


> I know battery life is like gas mileage "results may vary", but is anyone else getting ridiculous battery life with 7.2 rc1? I haven't used my phone much since flashing, and set up, but this is friggin' awesome battery life so far!!!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


I'm not getting THAT sort of battery life, but I can count on it giving me a day and a half. That's why I switched from CM9

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HogFan77

Still going!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## HogFan77

Well, I made it until 1:15 pm! 1 hour 15 minutes shy of 3 straight days since I last unplugged! Awesome battery life, even though I haven't had much time to fiddle with it. My only minor issue is that my ringtones, and notification sounds volume are really low.


----------



## Liarsenic

HogFan77 said:


> Well, I made it until 1:15 pm! 1 hour 15 minutes shy of 3 straight days since I last unplugged! Awesome battery life, even though I haven't had much time to fiddle with it. My only minor issue is that my ringtones, and notification sounds volume are really low.


Did you try aeros .8 kernel? It should fix that

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## HogFan77

I have never flashed a kernel. How is that done? (pardon my noobness on that) And do I flash the bfs or cfs kernel?


----------



## burntcookie90

Do you even use your phone? Your battery stats look like that of a phone that has its display off for all but 1 hour.

Sent from my Incredible 2: CM7.2


----------



## HogFan77

burntcookie90 said:


> Do you even use your phone? Your battery stats look like that of a phone that has its display off for all but 1 hour.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2: CM7.2


I know! It looks like I don't use at all, but in fact I do, just not since Sunday when I finished flasfing, and finishing my set up. I've just been busy with "life", and haven't had much time to tinker with it or even use it. Once things calm down for me, and I start using it again, I'm sure it'll be a much different story. Either way, damn near 3 days is a record for me going back to my RAZR, and ROKR days!


----------



## Liarsenic

HogFan77 said:


> I have never flashed a kernel. How is that done? (pardon my noobness on that) And do I flash the bfs or cfs kernel?


If you have s off just download the kernel and flash it in recovery like you would a rom. I usually wipe dalvik and cache when I flash a kernel but I don't think it's necessary

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## HogFan77

Liarsenic said:


> If you have s off just download the kernel and flash it in recovery like you would a rom. I usually wipe dalvik and cache when I flash a kernel but I don't think it's necessary
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks for the info! bfs or cfs kernel?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Liarsenic

I tried both and I couldn't tell much difference IMO. Try both for a few days and see which one you like.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## HogFan77

I would, if I could find a working link! I guess I'll try it from home on my laptop, as I've only tried from the phone itself today.


----------



## Liarsenic

Send me a pm with your email and I can send you a link from my box account.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ma70

BFS was supposed to be faster in SOME situations, but i hear that this speed was negligible so I just went with CFS. I feel that CFS runs better, but its your choice


----------



## Liarsenic

I personally leaned toward cfs too. It seemed more consistent and fluid.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## HogFan77

Liarsenic said:


> I personally leaned toward cfs too. It seemed more consistent and fluid.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Got the links you sent, thanks again!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Liarsenic

You're welcome. I'm glad it worked. That's the first time I've tried it.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## elicik

Which kernel is best for CM7.2? I tried tiamet, which had broken video. Are there really multitouch issues with aeroevans kernel?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic

elicik said:


> Which kernel is best for CM7.2? I tried tiamet, which had broken video. Are there really multitouch issues with aeroevans kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Yes with aeros .8 there will be multitouch issues. Tiamats kernel also has broken audio playback.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## HogFan77

OK, so I have flashed aeroevan's 8 kernel, and the sound volume is just the same. I never had sound issues on the CM7.2 kang I was running before. Weird.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Liarsenic

HogFan77 said:


> OK, so I have flashed aeroevan's 8 kernel, and the sound volume is just the same. I never had sound issues on the CM7.2 kang I was running before. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


I dunno. I never had sound issues with .8. It was far better than the .7 kernel. Try his new kernel he posted up on xda.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldor88

After I installed this rom, every time I plug my Droid Incredible 2 into my computer it says device not recognized. I have set it to mount as a disk drive, I have turned on USB debugging. I have even restored a backup of a previous Rom. It still will not connect to the computer. It always says Device Not Recognized. I can't even get ADB to recognize the device. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Liarsenic

sheldor88 said:


> After I installed this rom, every time I plug my Droid Incredible 2 into my computer it says device not recognized. I have set it to mount as a disk drive, I have turned on USB debugging. I have even restored a backup of a previous Rom. It still will not connect to the computer. It always says Device Not Recognized. I can't even get ADB to recognize the device. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


Does it charge still? Its a known problem that the charging port for this phone starts to break after a while. You may have to uninstall any drivers associated with the phone and start over.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilburyan

So first time putting CM on my Incredible S and I've hit a bit of a snag... seems that I no longer have data through my mobile network, am I doing something wrong? Calls come in without issue, and wifi works great.

When I go into settings and look at the status of my phone, under Mobile Network State it says "Disconnected". When I check my settings, "Data enabled" is checked off under Mobile network settings. And if I go into Network operators... my network shows up. I can pick it, and it says "Registered on network" but no change... still is disconnected.

Any ideas?


----------



## sherri

Try rebooting. I had to reinstall the ROM for it to work...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilburyan

sherri said:


> Try rebooting. I had to reinstall the ROM for it to work...
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


Figured it out... Apparently with my provider (Sasktel) I need my APN settings entered. With the default ROM from my provider, they were already there, just didn't realize it. Just googled "Sasktel APN settings" and I was good to go


----------

